# Java Wood



## webworm (4 Aug 2013)

Whilst out with the kids, spotted several large pieces of 'Java Wood' in the reptile section of the local pet store. Can this be used in an aquarium ?


----------



## Spartacus (5 Aug 2013)

Hi there,

My girlfriend bought some of this Java Wood for her pet lizards - We soaked it to clean it up and it did leak some tannis - The smell it gave off was bad (Seems to be a trait with this wood?)

I did investigate it for my shrimp tank but decided against and would try and opt for some Redmoor Root Wood (Which is safe to use) which looks similar but less "reptiley" 

Hope it helps!

Murray


----------



## webworm (10 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, I came across this post on another forum, which gives an indication that it's not good in the aquarium

HAAS Forum :: Topic: Java wood in an aquarium (1/1)


----------

